# public fishing lakes in coweta county



## wongtongak47 (Apr 4, 2011)

I was wondering if there where any other lakes to fish besides the one on south alexander dr...


----------



## MD746 (Apr 4, 2011)

BT Brown is the only one, Fayette has a few check them out.


----------



## kirby999 (Apr 4, 2011)

MD746 said:


> BT Brown is the only one, Fayette has a few check them out.



How long has it been since they drained Brown ? Any big bluegill in there yet  ?  The folks from Fulton county have just about caught out Kedron . They take everything home . kirby


----------



## kirby999 (Apr 4, 2011)

Never mind ; I just Googled the lake and it's for Coweta county residents ONLY  . I guess it's  OK to send Coweta folks to Fayette , but not the other way around. Go figure kirby


----------



## Romaksar (Apr 4, 2011)

kirby999 said:


> How long has it been since they drained Brown ? Any big bluegill in there yet  ?  The folks from Fulton county have just about caught out Kedron . They take everything home . kirby



I've caught a few nice ones there in the last couple of weeks. All on worms on the bottom. The best was about a 1 pound shellcracker.


----------



## MD746 (Apr 4, 2011)

I thought if you buy a permit for your boat from the CCWA you can fish ,Coweta resident or not.


----------



## MD746 (Apr 4, 2011)

One more thing if you fish BT be ready to deal with bank fishing they will crowd the dock and its almost impossible to load your boat. I guess they cant read the big sign NO BANK FISHING that means the dock also. End of rant.


----------



## kirby999 (Apr 4, 2011)

MD746 said:


> I thought if you buy a permit for your boat from the CCWA you can fish ,Coweta resident or not.



 "Residents only" is what's on their facebook page . kirby


----------



## Romaksar (Apr 4, 2011)

The not being able to fish from the bank thing sucks, though I've done it several times. Unless the banks are considered private property this seems unfair. Why should I have to own a boat to fish there if its a county park?


----------



## MD746 (Apr 4, 2011)

I think the no bank fishing was due to the fact that some folks trashed the place up and the water dept. didn't want to deal with monitoring the banks for trash. As for private property there are homes on the lake so ,I'm sure your on someones property but thats not for me to decide.


----------



## Greene728 (Apr 4, 2011)

Yes it was a issue with trash and trespassing. People as we all know will not stay in the designated area and began wandering around on to private property which in turn caused the water authority problems. The area the authority owns doesnt go far around to the left from the ramp before your on peoples property in the adjoining s/d. So the authority closed it for bank fishing. I dont believe you have to be a County resident to fish either but I may be wrong. Alot of unlawfullness out there though cause its not patrolled or rules enforced vey well at all. Numerous boats and vehicles with no permits and people all over the bank and dock at times. Very frustrating to say the least.


----------

